# What do you consider love?



## ferndog (Dec 2, 2011)

I decided to post this question here to help those that are at the verge of giving up on their relationship. Some relationships are not save able while others are and I guess I want you, yes you to answer this for you.

Why are you both failing at marriage?
Why are you thinking of giving up?
Why are you unhappy in this relationship?

In my situation, I was depressed for so long and neglected my wife. I often feel sad that she gave up on us to soon and want wishes it was different. So I want you to ponder these questions and see if changes in your relationship will be able to save the marriage.

Through manu observations I was able to see common patterns in men and women.

Men in general don't like to talk about their problems (work,financial, etc) so this creates stress and can lead to depression. Then this can lead to the H neglecting, abusing, violence towards their women. 

Women generally feel everything will be ok and often just desire the attention of their husband. They want affection, love, and feel wanted

So this is for you to reflect on.

What do you love about your partner?
Why are you ready to throw the towel?
Do you lack communication with your partner?

I'm not sure if these questions will help you, but I can tell you from my divorced shoes. It doesn't feel good. I often feel ashamed that I failed at marriage. I learned so much and think I can be better than what I was. 
Things to consider on a loving, happy relationship

Love
Honesty
Dependability
Trust
Communication 
Respect

Hope this helps and brings you closer then further apart, although I know in some situations it's unavoidable.

Good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

